# New Faulty Car advice



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello all,

I've got a 12 plate 1.2 Clio bought from new (about 6 months old). Last Tuesday the trip computer came up with "engine overheating" followed by the stop light showing and the temperature gauge shooting in to the red, so I phone the AA and we go back to Renault who say its just an electrical fault, fine, problems happen, they take the car off me and say it'll be ready tomorrow. So I phone my boss and explain the situation, he agrees to let me have the morning off while I insure myself on my moms car as Renault refuse to give me a courtesy car due to the fact that I'm 19, despite that I pay the same as everybody else. 

True to their word, the next day they phone me saying the car is ready, so I collect it and park it up for the night. Next morning on my way to work, same thing happens again, this time when I phone the AA he comes to the conclusion that the car is actually over heating, meaning that Renault have obviously messed something up. So I take it back and we go through the same process. I phone my boss to let him know I'll need another morning off work.

The next day they phone me, the car is ready to be collected, they've tested it this time and say it won't happen again. Next day (Saturday 2nd February) it happens again. So the day after I take it back to Renault and on the way it over heats again, this time the AA come to confirm this but also say there is a massive oil leak. So we go back and there is only sales staff. I explain that my mom needs her car next week so you need to sort one out for me. Obviously the sales staff can't do much so he rings the manager who refuses to help as its his day off. 

Now a week on, they say they have sorted the oil leak but can't get the engine overheating message to appear again... So essentially it will happen again at any time.

This is all at Sutton Park Stourbridge. Can anybody offer some advice on what to do? Am I being too impatient or am I well in my right to be annoyed that they don't seem to care?

I appreciate that this is my first post but would seriously appreciate any advice or similar experiences you can share with me.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd be dropping the keys off and telling them to sort it while they give me a free courtesy car!


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

danwel said:


> I'd be dropping the keys off and telling them to sort it while they give me a free courtesy car!


I've tried many times, they refuse, I've got to pay to insure myself on another car which is costing me £45 a week (haven't had my car for 2 weeks now) and Renault won't even refund me for it.


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

If you wanted you could go down the return the car as not fit for purpose. You've done everything right. You should get a full refund + costs incurred whilst it was in the dealers. 

It will probably involve going through court proceedings. But I've done it and came out the end ok.


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Formally reject the vehicle in writing to the dealership and to their head office if it is a dealer group.

State that you have provided them with 3 separare opportunities to rectify a recurring fault. Give them one more chance and if that does not provide a permanent fix then you will have no alternative but to reject the vehicle as not suitable for purpose under the Sales of goods and Services act.

Is it on finance? If it is, the finance company is jointly liable. As the car is technically their's, it is them that should be rejecting it. I'm sure they'll work very closely with you and if its Renault finance, it'll just take one call to the dealership to sort all your problems


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

Igloo said:


> If you wanted you could go down the return the car as not fit for purpose. You've done everything right. You should get a full refund + costs incurred whilst it was in the dealers.
> 
> It will probably involve going through court proceedings. But I've done it and came out the end ok.


Yeah this is what I was hoping someone would say, but, I'm paying for the car through PCP finance? Does that mean I'm still entitled to a refund?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Make more fuss... personally if its £45 for insurance then tell the garage that they will reimburse you!

I had a problem with my new car (wheel bearing issue), I had a courtesy car all the time & 3 years free servicing to compensate me for the hassle!

Helps to put it all in writing to the GM too... sorry to say that they are probably giving you a lesser service because of your age so make them pay attention.


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

J1ODY A said:


> Make more fuss... personally if its £45 for insurance then tell the garage that they will reimburse you!
> 
> I had a problem with my new car (wheel bearing issue), I had a courtesy car all the time & 3 years free servicing to compensate me for the hassle!
> 
> Helps to put it all in writing to the GM too... sorry to say that they are probably giving you a lesser service because of your age so make them pay attention.


I know it's frustrating that they don't take me seriously. When I went in the second time, bearing in my mind I work 30 miles away and was in a rush, the service desk told me to wait a few minutes while he makes a drink.

It's a disgrace.


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

they might not be taking you seriously becuase of your age, is there anyone older than you who could go to see the manager with you?


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

jgy6000 said:


> they might not be taking you seriously becuase of your age, is there anyone older than you who could go to see the manager with you?


Yeah my dad came with me the 3rd time and they said they were going to find me a courtesy car but will still have to insure it myself.

Renault head office then offered me a £150 voucher to spend on accessories for my car.


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Sutton Park, Stourbridge??? That sounds suspiciously like Walker Renault 'rebadged'!

If so they were just Cowboys who faded away due to really bad customer service and basic crap cars. Time for some legal advice or at the very least Trading Standards. Personally I'm with quattrogmbh here, reject it officially.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't believe your being impatient at all if it was me I would have made a fuss when they didn't fix it on the first attempt ! I would be writing to to Renault UK head office and explain that due to the fact that they have supplied you a car that isn't fit for purpose you have incurred out of pocket expenses on each of the occasions it was in for the attempted repair. 

My opinion is that for a six month old car to have a problem is not good enough but to be fair possible, the fact that they couldn't fix it on the first or second attempt would have left me with no confidence in them what so ever, add to that the fact that you have had to pay out extra costs as a result of the car being in not one but three times just adds insult to injury.

I would include every detail in a letter and I would ask to be reimbursed for the out of pocket expenses, if the car had been fixed on the first attempt I still wouldn't have been happy about the extra cost incurred but would have accepted it ! But when you take the situation as a whole it's simply not good enough and I would have no hesitation about going to motoring press if you don't get a satisfactory result from the dealer or Renault. Manufacturers don't like bad press and the way this looks would be bad, you bought your car hoping to get the reliability and safety net you get when ever you buy a new car and what did you get ? A car that let you down in no time, a dealer who wont provide a courtesy car and on top of that after three attempts still can't garuntee to have the problem solved !


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

Yowfailed said:


> Sutton Park, Stourbridge??? That sounds suspiciously like Walker Renault 'rebadged'!
> 
> If so they were just Cowboys who faded away due to really bad customer service and basic crap cars. Time for some legal advice or at the very least Trading Standards. Personally I'm with quattrogmbh here, reject it officially.


Yeah I believe they used to be called Walkers...

I understand getting a refund would take a while, what happens if they fix the car in the mean time... I'm not sure if I'm happy to accept it back at all but will I have to?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

RichyMa said:


> Yeah I believe they used to be called Walkers...
> 
> I understand getting a refund would take a while, what happens if they fix the car in the mean time... I'm not sure if I'm happy to accept it back at all but will I have to?


Personally I would have rejected it by now but I would get some advice to see exactly where you stand, as said they may be palming you off because of your age.


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

uruk hai said:


> I don't believe your being impatient at all if it was me I would have made a fuss when they didn't fix it on the first attempt ! I would be writing to to Renault UK head office and explain that due to the fact that they have supplied you a car that isn't fit for purpose you have incurred out of pocket expenses on each of the occasions it was in for the attempted repair.
> 
> My opinion is that for a six month old car to have a problem is not good enough but to be fair possible, the fact that they couldn't fix it on the first or second attempt would have left me with no confidence in them what so ever, add to that the fact that you have had to pay out extra costs as a result of the car being in not one but three times just adds insult to injury.
> 
> I would include every detail in a letter and I would ask to be reimbursed for the out of pocket expenses, if the car had been fixed on the first attempt I still wouldn't have been happy about the extra cost incurred but would have accepted it ! But when you take the situation as a whole it's simply not good enough and I would have no hesitation about going to motoring press if you don't get a satisfactory result from the dealer or Renault. Manufacturers don't like bad press and the way this looks would be bad, you bought your car hoping to get the reliability and safety net you get when ever you buy a new car and what did you get ? A car that let you down in no time, a dealer who wont provide a courtesy car and on top of that after three attempts still can't garuntee to have the problem solved !


I phoned the finance company the other day who said it will take up to 8 weeks for this to be investigated :/

I'm glad that everyone seems to agree that this is out of order.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

write to renault hq if your not getting any joy


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

My wife's new KA went back to Dagenham ford Barking twice on both occasions showing ncompetence failing to rectify the problem , I phoned Ford and they said I could take it back to ANY Ford retailer so it went to Allen Ford a Warley who fixed it first time 

I'd phone Renault UK or whatever they might be called and tell them and ask if you can take It somewhere else , because evidently your dealer at Stourbridge is useless , just like Dagenham Ford Barking are


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

are Renault an ISO 9001 accredited company? if so go down the "fit for purpose" route and return it. If they are ISO 9001 then they would do anything not to lose that status.


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

As previously stated mate, solicitor or trading standards time. Personally I'd do the trading standards first (as their advice is free)


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

If I want to formally reject the car, who do I tell. The finance company, Renault HQ or The Renault dealership?

Also how would the refund work, would I get back everything I've paid so far?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

To be honest I think the best people to answer those questions might be trading standards, the better armed you are with correct information the less likely they will be to try and fob you off.

You could read up on your consumer rights and the sale of goods act ect but I think expert advice will be your best route in order for you to be taken seriously.

This may give you some idea of what may be involved.

http://www.carbuyer.co.uk/tips-and-advice/your-new-car-rights


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Just curious; is it realy overheating, or just a false read out?

If it is overheating, you should be able to pin point the problem yourself as it is usually a problem with either the thermostat or the electric fan.

If it is the thermostat, the hoses of the longer circuit would be much cooler as the ones of the short circuit.
And it should be a quick check to see if the fan is running or not.

I know it sounds ridiculous that you have to check it yourself, but if the overheating only happens when you drive the car, it might be a smart thing to do.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Frans D said:


> Just curious; is it realy overheating, or just a false read out?
> 
> If it is overheating, you should be able to pin point the problem yourself as it is usually a problem with either the thermostat or the electric fan.
> 
> ...


I see your point but these are checks and tests that could and should have been carried out by the dealer on one of the three occasions they had the car. I wouldn't touch it in case they start coming out with lines about "invalidating the warranty" !


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

Frans D said:


> Just curious; is it realy overheating, or just a false read out?
> 
> If it is overheating, you should be able to pin point the problem yourself as it is usually a problem with either the thermostat or the electric fan.
> 
> ...


I understand what you mean but I'm not a mechanic and not sure what I'd be looking for at all. If I made something worse i feel like I'd be liable for the damage and when I've got warranty on the car it only seems right that I got the problems dealt with properly... Or at least that's what I thought would happen


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

I help a friend of mine who also repairs cars out on regular base and tbh, some problems can be realy difficult to solve when they dont occur when you test it.
So if the problem doesn't occur when your car is at the dealers, they will have the same difficulties.

Normally you would read out in first instance the cars computer, because it detects the problems and stores it with an error code.
I pressume your dealer has done that already and it will be probably a cause that cant be found through the cars computer.

Car problems can be annoying nowadays with all the electronics on board.

@ RichyMa: you don't have to do anything special, just visual check if the fan is running and feel/check the temperature of the hose.


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

Frans D said:


> I help a friend of mine who also repairs cars out on regular base and tbh, some problems can be realy difficult to solve when they dont occur when you test it.
> So if the problem doesn't occur when your car is at the dealers, they will have the same difficulties.
> 
> Normally you would read out in first instance the cars computer, because it detects the problems and stores it with an error code.
> ...


Please don't take this the wrong way, but as far as I'm concerned none of what you said is my problem/concern but the dealers


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

I don't, I am just trying to help you. 

This AA; is a mobile car mechanic right?
If you have the problem, call them again and ask them if they can pin point the problem (fan, thermostat etc.).

Overhere we have such an instance called the Wegenwacht (freely translated the road guard) and they are able to do such things.

btw: I am at your side regarding you buying a new car with waranty and fixing the problem shouldnt cost you a dime, including a replacement car.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

You're just not shouting loud enough. Heard of people standing at entrance before now with signs etched warning future customers. Usually gets their attention!


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

Frans D said:


> I don't, I am just trying to help you.
> 
> This AA; is a mobile car mechanic right?
> If you have the problem, call them again and ask them if they can pin point the problem (fan, thermostat etc.).
> ...


Yeah the AA have filled in sheets that describe the problem and given both me and the dealership a copy.

This states what the problem was and if they could do anything to fix it.

I honestly just want a refund on the car now but I know it's not that simple


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

Having owned Renaults I can tell you that there customer service team are normally very good. Ring Renault UK customer services and explain what you have posted, you need to be polite but firm with them and ask for a manager if needed. They are good at kicking the dealers while also dealers do not like RUK getting involved. Also while your car is not a RenaultSport sign up to the forum and PM the RUK guys on there you would be surprised how that gets things moving.


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

MPS101 said:


> Having owned Renaults I can tell you that there customer service team are normally very good. Ring Renault UK customer services and explain what you have posted, you need to be polite but firm with them and ask for a manager if needed. They are good at kicking the dealers while also dealers do not like RUK getting involved. Also while your car is not a RenaultSport sign up to the forum and PM the RUK guys on there you would be surprised how that gets things moving.


I got in touch with RUK who said they are in no position to refund the vehicle and I need to phone the finance company.

I phoned them and they said its going to take up to 8 weeks to investigate


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RichyMa said:


> I got in touch with RUK who said they are in no position to refund the vehicle and I need to phone the finance company.
> 
> I phoned them and they said its going to take up to 8 weeks to investigate


I had massive trouble with a Citroen C5 in 2009. 3 months old when i bought the car and the car started falling to bits within weeks. It really was one thing after another with many reoccurring issues.

Citroen would do nothing and I mean nothing to help. As they said the law is you deal with the garage you bought the car from and they were equally as useless.

It wasn't until I got trading standards involved things started to move forward.

The best I was offered was dealer forecourt value for the car as long as I bought another car from group stock.

Trading standards said that was a good effort and I was so desperate to get rid of the car I didn't want to contest it any longer for a better deal.


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> I had massive trouble with a Citroen C5 in 2009. 3 months old when i bought the car and the car started falling to bits within weeks. It really was one thing after another with many reoccurring issues.
> 
> Citroen would do nothing and I mean nothing to help. As they said the law is you deal with the garage you bought the car from and they were equally as useless.
> 
> ...


It's one of those where its so complicated to get sorted... I'd have done the same as you.

I honestly don't think I'll ever touch a Renault again because of it, which is a shame cause I do love the car


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

This is out of order for the dealer to deny you a courtsey car, after all you are a CUSTOMER regardless of age. 

And for the car to have now had 3 visits to the dealer to rectify the problem which they have failed to do is also not acceptable.

Personally, I'd reject the car & make this known in writing to all 3 involved making it clear your intentions to: (Renault HQ, the dealer you bought the car from & the finance company.)


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

Trading standards, the car is not it for the purpose it was sold for. The only thing you are required to do is give the seller a fair chance to resolve the issues.. If you have not already done so i would call your local trading standards office tomorrow. Also, i don't know how long you have had the car, but most garages will give a "cooling off period" within which you can return the car. 
Dont let them **** you around any more....


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> This is out of order for the dealer to deny you a courtsey car, after all you are a CUSTOMER regardless of age.
> 
> And for the car to have now had 3 visits to the dealer to rectify the problem which they have failed to do is also not acceptable.
> 
> Personally, I'd reject the car & make this known in writing to all 3 involved making it clear your intentions to: (Renault HQ, the dealer you bought the car from & the finance company.)


Thanks mate, I think this is exactly what I'm going to do.


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

Also, never underestimate the power of social networking, make your points clear to @renault_uk on twitter...Keep at the tweeting until you get a response..


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

a8tdi said:


> Also, never underestimate the power of social networking, make your points clear to @renault_uk on twitter...Keep at the tweeting until you get a response..


How can I fit that in a tweet? Wanted to do that the other day but wasn't sure what to put


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

I may get flamed for this but, i think the problem is with the dealer more than the car. 

Sounds like they are useless (and going by a previous response from somebody on here, they don't sound too clever). Your car has a problem, ALL cars get problems, it's just unfortunate that for you, it has tarnished the 'new car' experience and the dealer have been crap at diagnosing and rectifying the issue. 

I say you should call Renault UK, explain that you will take the car to another Renault dealer for peace of mind, you want a free courtesy car and your previous expenses caused by this indecent refunded into your bank. If the problem still persists, i would then be taking action to perhaps reject the car. 

It's unfair (and I dont normally take big manufacturers sides - especially Renault) to make redundant what might be a perfectly good car just because of an incompetent dealer. It would cause a lot of hassle and stress for all parties as well.

Hope this helps


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

"@renault_uk bought 3 year old #renault, been in garage numerous occasions, #customer service #terrible"

"@renault_uk can you let me know the process for returning a #car not fit for purpose". #TradingStandards

"@renault_uk, " bought car from (dealers name) #customer service is way below expectations, can you tell me who i contact?"

Then another tweet with more detail, just break into 140 character chunks..Highlight points rather than full sentences..


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

rf860 said:


> I may get flamed for this but, i think the problem is with the dealer more than the car.
> 
> Sounds like they are useless (and going by a previous response from somebody on here, they don't sound too clever). Your car has a problem, ALL cars get problems, it's just unfortunate that for you, it has tarnished the 'new car' experience and the dealer have been crap at diagnosing and rectifying the issue.
> 
> ...


Renault have flat out refused to refund me for my insurance and other expenses. I've been trying for over a week now and they literally won't say yes


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

a8tdi said:


> "@renault_uk bought 3 year old #renault, been in garage numerous occasions, #customer service #terrible"
> 
> "@renault_uk can you let me know the process for returning a #car not fit for purpose". #TradingStandards
> 
> ...


In the process of doing this now, cheers


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

Keep at it, and if Renault refuse to listen to or answer your questions, then stop asking Renault. Move your focus to trading standards and let them ask on your behalf, after all thats their job.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

RichyMa said:


> Renault have flat out refused to refund me for my insurance and other expenses. I've been trying for over a week now and they literally won't say yes


Who have you been speaking to? A regular call centre worker will be told just to say 'no'. Try speaking to somebody high up.


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

rf860 said:


> Who have you been speaking to? A regular call centre worker will be told just to say 'no'. Try speaking to somebody high up.


I've spoken to Renault customer services and as mentioned waiting for a reply from the finance company.

Ill give Renault a ring back tomorrow


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

RichyMa said:


> I've spoken to Renault customer services and as mentioned waiting for a reply from the finance company.
> 
> Ill give Renault a ring back tomorrow


Yeah, a call centre worker isn't going to authorise the sort of actions you want to be put into place. Be firm and polite and clearly tell them that you need to speak to somebody with authority and that you don't mean any disrespect to them by asking to speak to somebody higher up. The people answering the phone work to a script, so your not going to get any further forward with them.


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

rf860 said:


> Yeah, a call centre worker isn't going to authorise the sort of actions you want to be put into place. Be firm and polite and clearly tell them that you need to speak to somebody with authority and that you don't mean any disrespect to them by asking to speak to somebody higher up. The people answering the phone work to a script, so your not going to get any further forward with them.


Ok  ill give it a go tomorrow and see what they say... Cheers mate


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Wonder if you can use age discrimination with the loan car issue ??


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

kybert said:


> Wonder if you can use age discrimination with the loan car issue ??


A colleague at work said this but I'm not sure, they basically said the reason they won't insure me on a courtesy car is because the insurance company they are with won't insure anyone under 21


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

I was not suggesting that RUK will refund you for the car but they are capable of getting it fixed correctly and while I am not going into details on here they are good at making gestures of goodwill once the issue is corrected. If you want to reject the car then your contract is with the supplying dealer and finance company and will be a much harder battle


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Its an interesting point. The insurance company are allowed to discriminate based on statistics but youre not dealing with an insurance company, youre dealing with reno who i would have thought were not allowed to discriminate.


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

kybert said:


> Its an interesting point. The insurance company are allowed to discriminate based on statistics but youre not dealing with an insurance company, youre dealing with reno who i would have thought were not allowed to discriminate.


Yeah I know what you mean.

It's not impossible to insure me at the end of the day.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

RichyMa said:


> A colleague at work said this but I'm not sure, they basically said the reason they won't insure me on a courtesy car is because the insurance company they are with won't insure anyone under 21


I've had the same problem as well. They gave me a car after a lot of complaining and they told me it was insured under the 'test drive' insurance.


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

rf860 said:


> I've had the same problem as well. They gave me a car after a lot of complaining and they told me it was insured under the 'test drive' insurance.


Yeah it seems the more I stamp my feet the more i'll get what I want


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

To the OP, have you tried contacting Renault Customer Services? (sorry if this has already been covered)

Reason being that whenever I've had an issue with my local dealer, when I've contacted them they've been really helpful and often give the dealer a kick up the ar$e.


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Have you tried a different dealer?

You don't have to take the car back to the place you purchased the car from, any Renault dealer will be able to repair your car under warranty.

Where do you live? Someone might know a good dealer close to you.


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

I live in Stourbridge.

They phoned me today to tell me that they have changed a water pump and it is now working.

Where do I take this now? Do I swallow my pride and get on with it or keep going til I get some compensation?


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

I've got a Renault Clio MK3 2010 plate I got in brand new from Evan Halshaw in May 2010 I only owned it for one day and the exact scenario you've told us happened to me!
It wouldn't start however and Greenflag had to come take it back to the garage and I got a disgusting Renault family car as a courtesy car! 
I got back the next day and it has been fine since "a wire was loose" just a small electrical problem was the explanation I didn't argue since they half filled the tank with fuel and I had a functioning car again


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

InfinityLoop said:


> I've got a Renault Clio MK3 2010 plate I got in brand new from Evan Halshaw in May 2010 I only owned it for one day and the exact scenario you've told us happened to me!
> It wouldn't start however and Greenflag had to come take it back to the garage and I got a disgusting Renault family car as a courtesy car!
> I got back the next day and it has been fine since "a wire was loose" just a small electrical problem was the explanation I didn't argue since they half filled the tank with fuel and I had a functioning car again


This has been going on for 2 weeks now and I didn't get s courtesy car so cost me more money... Which is why I'm so annoyed about it tbh


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

If you haven't contacted Renault customer services then write them a letter or e mail laying out your complaint and account for the expenses you have incurred ,paying for insurance ,time off work possible loss of wages and complain bitterly about the garage and send a copy to the managing director at the company head office .
let us know how you get on .


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

How did the phone calls go today mate?

Did you give them a mouthfull?! :lol:


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> How did the phone calls go today mate?
> 
> Did you give them a mouthfull?! :lol:


RUK tweeted me back saying to email them and they didn't reply lol... So I tweeted again asking why.

The finance company still don't have an update for me :/


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Keep pushing mate and if you don't start to hear good things soon enough I would start contacting the motoring press, you only have to read Auto Express to see how many cases after receiving media interest and exposure end with the words "as a gesture of good will".


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm going to be in touch with RUK again tomorrow 

Just want to thank you all for your advice so far, I really appreciate it


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Not sure who your thanking but nobody likes to see someone haveing the wee wee taken out of them and the good thing about this forum is that it has more than its fair share of helpfull people 

Personally at your age I'm not sure how I would have handled the frustration but I think it helps when like minded people tell you that you're doing the right thing and that you have every right to feel peeved about the situation !


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Don't know if you've seen I rejected my 2011/61 Skoda Fabia VRS at 7 months old with 10,000 miles on it. This was due to it having a new engine, turbo, fuel pump, wiring loom problems and needing a new brake light sensor.

All these faults occurred throughout ownership and the dealer was very helpful and put me in a courtesy car straight away no matter what.

However I could not keep the car with all its issues that kept occurring. I contacted Skoda themselves and was told to write a letter explaining every thing and saying that I wanted a full refund or a replacement car. Due to me having the car for 7 months they wouldn't give me a full refund as I had used it even though an suggested that the problems was from day 2 of ownership right to handing the car back. I took a replacement car option and got a Octavia VRS (i paid the difference however , but they did it me as cheap as possible).

Any questions feel free to shoot away.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

rob_vrs said:


> Don't know if you've seen I rejected my 2011/61 Skoda Fabia VRS at 7 months old with 10,000 miles on it. This was due to it having a new engine, turbo, fuel pump, wiring loom problems and needing a new brake light sensor.
> 
> All these faults occurred throughout ownership and the dealer was very helpful and put me in a courtesy car straight away no matter what.
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying 

I guess this means that I will never see a refund as I've had my car longer than 6 months now then? I'm pretty gutted if so, but hopefully ill get something from Renault for all of this.

Glad you got your car sorted in the end though, hopefully mine will be ok now


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

RichyMa said:


> Thanks for replying
> 
> I guess this means that I will never see a refund as I've had my car longer than 6 months now then? I'm pretty gutted if so, but hopefully ill get something from Renault for all of this.
> 
> Glad you got your car sorted in the end though, hopefully mine will be ok now


No problem, dependant on milage as to how much usage they'll charge, i was 20 at the time and didn't have any issues with courtesy cars not sure what there policy was.

Fingers crossed for you, try get a replacement car rather than a refund. Like for likez


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

rob_vrs said:


> No problem, dependant on milage as to how much usage they'll charge, i was 20 at the time and didn't have any issues with courtesy cars not sure what there policy was.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you, try get a replacement car rather than a refund. Like for likez


Yeah, I'll see what they say, still waiting for a reply.

Cheers mate


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

RichyMa said:


> Yeah, I'll see what they say, still waiting for a reply.
> 
> Cheers mate


Id definitely speak to Renault UK (if you aren't already) as dealer cant really do anything.

No probs


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

RichyMa said:


> A colleague at work said this but I'm not sure, they basically said the reason they won't insure me on a courtesy car is because the insurance company they are with won't insure anyone under 21


well you managed to get insurance so why cant they ? i would be telling them you where quick enough to sell the car to a 19 year old in the first place now sort it.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Just thought I would bring this one back.

To the OP, did you get anywhere ?


----------

